# Fireman's funeral



## Sunshine1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yesterday I was hired to photograph a fireman's funeral. I'd never taken pictures at a funeral of any kind so this was quite an experience!!! It was beautiful........just wish the weather had been better instead of cold and rainy.


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pictures*

Great pictures


----------



## rip18 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm glad you captured the funeral for them.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 3, 2010)

You did a good service for them.
I like the desat on the old firetruck.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks............it was a fitting tribute to a guy who'd been with them a long long time.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 3, 2010)

Kinda hits close to home.............


----------



## cornpile (Mar 3, 2010)

Well done,clear and heart felt.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those with us.  You did a great job capturing the solemn event.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice thanks for taking us with ya'll.


----------



## ronpasley (Mar 3, 2010)

great shot's love the second one


----------



## leo (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice shots


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks. I've always wondered why they do the "Last Call".........it's heart wrenching and pointless. I didn't cry til it got to that point. I have the utmost respect for firemen and police and the military, but that part of the funeral was a bit morbid.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those. I really like the desat. You done good. I bet they will be very thankful for those moments you captured.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Mar 4, 2010)

We lost one of our guys a few weeks ago while responding to a call.It is sad when anyone passes on but when someone looses their life in service to others in need it really hits hard.The last call as you mentioned is hard but I know for me it's special in an unusual way.The pics are very good,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like it was a combination effort from the local FD and the US Air Force........ Great pics and thanks for sharing


----------

